# Maskow's memory system and Speedcards 1:17.44



## Maskow (Sep 14, 2012)

If someone is interested...
*Maskow's memory system* (non-letter pairs)






My memo is obviously in Polish, in this video in English. I take all words from edges and build one image and take all words from corners and build second image and put it in my locations. In this moment I have 96 locations for 48 cubes.
It isn't all because Hagrid can be a "Beard" and Billiards is a "Venom" (Guilty Gear) but I tried to show you bases of my system.
Important thing: my system is still changing. Some of images will be different in next month :F


*Maskow: Speedcards 1:17.44*






Yeah, I know about pause in 2:58. You can think what you want but my explanation is: my old camera. Next will be sub1 ; F


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm still not sure if i get it...

so you put a pair of numbers together and have a fixed image to associate... then, you put all the images for edges together and all the images of corners and form 2 separate "big images". If so, it means you compress an entire cube into 2 images? how would these images look like?
Thats very amazing indeed.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 15, 2016)

So how did you come up with these images? I want to do the same thing because I hate letter pair images. So did you create these images in a specific structure, or did you just assign a random image to a random cycle?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah I have watched this before and wondered the same thing. Unless I misunderstand, it doesn't seem that different to the "standard" way of doing it with letter pairs. 

Each pair of targets (3-cycle) is mapped to one image element, as shown in the video. It doesn't really matter whether letter pairs are used, the end result is the same. So for Maskow, FU-RB translates to 18 to cleavage, and for me to IN (Speffz) to Indian. It's still one image element per pair. Letters just give the convenience of easier mapping to images when learning.

Then, the image elements get combined into images (scenes) in locations. Again, that's pretty much standard practice, except that many people would split edges and sometimes corners into multiple locations just because more than 10 targets is a lot to fit into one scene.

Maybe I'm wrong but if someone who knows Maskow's system could highlight what's different or more powerful about it and why, that would be of huge interest to me and I'm sure many others.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 15, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah I have watched this before and wondered the same thing. Unless I misunderstand, *it doesn't seem that different to the "standard" way of doing it with letter pairs. *
> 
> Each pair of targets (3-cycle) is mapped to one image element, as shown in the video. It doesn't really matter whether letter pairs are used, the end result is the same. So for Maskow, FU-RB translates to 18 to cleavage, and for me to IN (Speffz) to Indian. It's still one image element per pair. Letters just give the convenience of easier mapping to images when learning.
> 
> ...


This.

After you have used letter pairs for a while it is essentially the same system since you automatically develop a list of images corresponding to every letter pair (and thus each 3cycle case) in your head. Just like Maskow has a list of images corresponding every 3style case.

IMO letter pairs are there just to make it easier to start BLD since you don't have to prememorize a whole list of images before being able to start solving but you can come up with the images/words on the spot (this is obviously slower than having prememorized images but in the beginning it works just fine) since you can form them logically from letters. But after you have a list set it doesn't really matter if you have used letter pairs (like most of us) or some more abstract way to come up with images for all the cases (like Maskow).

Also for MBLD I use execatly the same "split" too. Edges form one image/scene that goes to 1 room and corners form another one. Obviously Maskow just does this a lot faster than me


----------



## kamilprzyb (Aug 15, 2016)

I've done my system exacly the same way, so I can explain:
there are 440 images for edges, so they can be ordered into 22 groups of 20 images each (Grouping depends on which sticker is the first target)
So every pair that starts with UB is a group of words(in my case - 20 colours)
every pair starting with DB is for me related with politics - next 20 images
every pair starting with LD is an object - 20 of them
and so on...

It makes recalling easier when I forget a word, I just think which group is it in and usually it quickly comes to my mind.
Also, it's not that one position = exacly the same image every time, I have some pairs that are verbs or adjectives, but when it makes more sense I transform it to a noun.
_For example "football" can be used as a person - footballer(let's say Lewandowski), object - ball ,action - playing football or as adjective - somebody is dressed up like a footballer.

Or red can mean either a colour, or that somebody gets mad(and his face becomes red)_

It takes some time to complete the list, but then it's convenient to use and for me it's less confusing than letter pairs.


----------



## Hammer (Sep 15, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> I've done my system exacly the same way, so I can explain:
> there are 440 images for edges, so they can be ordered into 22 groups of 20 images each (Grouping depends on which sticker is the first target)
> So every pair that starts with UB is a group of words(in my case - 20 colours)
> every pair starting with DB is for me related with politics - next 20 images
> ...


Could you please elaborate a bit more and perhaps give a few examples?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 18, 2016)

Hammer said:


> Could you please elaborate a bit more and perhaps give a few examples?


The idea is to have a word/image for every single pair of stickers, so you instantly know your memo and don't waste time.
That comes with 3 major problems:
1. What images should I use?
2. How to remember which pair is which image?
3. How to connect images into a nice memo?

1. Let's make images into 4 groups: People, Objects, Adjectives and Verbs
If we want to have nice and logical memo stories, most of images should be the people. Secondly, we need some objects for them to have, but not too many. Adjectives and verbs are tricky to use, so I don't recommend making them more than 15% of images.
Another thing is, that we need to have strong imagination using these images. We need to have lots of connections with them in our brain, to make it work. They need to be characteristic for us. For example, when you think about russian president Putin, it comes to your mind that he is strong and powerful, and everybody listens to him. Or if you think about Jeremy Clarkson, you know that he is funny and represents british humor
It's good when the images are also elastic. Some of them can be used as object or person or something depending of the situation. Example: Football = Footballer = playing football = ball

2. 440 images is quite a lot, so I recommend some kind of organisation instead of putting them randomly.
I've done it this way:
Every pair that starts with UB sticker is a colour, if starts with UL is a character from vide games (mostly TF2), if starts with LD is an object and so on...
On top of that, I also put images connected with each other into one side of the cube
Example: First sticker = UB means colours
Top = Red and Yellow - colours of fire
Down = White,Black,Green,Blue - not shiny colours
Front = Gold,Silver,Diamond - shiny colours
or FD = sports
Top = football basketball volleyball - team games with balls
Down = running, swimming, skiing - individual racing sports
Back = Chess, Ping-pong, billiard, snooker - sports with not so much movement
and so on...
I also have a word for every single-last target if there's a parity, and for every flip, so actually i have 473 images

3. To connect words nicely you need to use your imagination, use elastic words and think
I'll give you some example memo:
R B2 F U2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R U R2 U' B D' F U' L'
BR-UB = my former maths teacher
FL-RD = maskow
FD-UL = basketball
BD-LD = R2D2
BU-UR = tram
LB-FR = Tadeusz Norek (Person from an good old polish comedy)
UR = escape
So I imagine:
*Former maths teacher*(she was very fat) and *maskow* play *basketball*, suddenly *R2D2* jumps into the playground, then next to them a *tram* arrives, and out of it comes *Tadeusz Norek* who *runs away *
That is something i won't forget easily 
L2 B' U2 B2 F R2 F R2 U2 L U' B' L D' R' U2 B' U B2 D
DB-FL = Bronisław Komorowski, former polish president
RB-DL = platypus (can be pepe)
UB-BL = brick
LU-FD = Karol Krawczyk (main character of previous mentioned comedy)
UR-RF = Vladimir Zografski (bulgarian skijumper)
UR = escape
*Komorowski *is fighting a *platypus*, who is throwing a *brick *into *Karol's *face,* Zografski* is frightened seeing the fight and *runs away
*
That's it, if you have any questions be free to ask


----------



## Hammer (Sep 18, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> The idea is to have a word/image for every single pair of stickers, so you instantly know your memo and don't waste time.
> That comes with 3 major problems:
> 1. What images should I use?
> 2. How to remember which pair is which image?
> ...



Do I have to have some adjectives or can all of my cycles be images?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 18, 2016)

Make it however you want, and use what works the best for you. You don't have to copy it 1:1
It'll work the same without adjectives or verbs


----------



## xchippy (Sep 18, 2016)

How does he use short-term for 3bld?


----------

